# Amie from Ireland, in LA



## amied (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm Amie. I'm from Galway, Ireland, but have moved around a lot and lived in different countries (UK, US, Korea, Vietnam, India, Spain...). I've recently graduated from the Berklee College of Music new masters program in Scoring for Film, TV, and Video Games, in Valencia, Spain. I've been in LA for about a month and I'm currently taking part in the ASCAP film scoring workshop with Richard Bellis. My background is in classical piano, and I did my undergrad at Trinity, in Dublin, in Music Technology.

Most of what I write is orchestral music. I've worked on lots of shorts over the past year, in different genres, like animation, horror, drama etc. I'm really open to feedback and welcome constructive criticism with open arms. So, check out my website (www.amiedoherty.com), or soundcloud (www.soundcloud.com/amie-doherty). A couple of weeks ago I recorded a cue on the eastwood stage at Warner Brothers with a 48 piece orchestra, compliments of Berklee. It was the best day ever, I want to do that every day. Here's the cue:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRSJlhBvRo8

I've been reading posts on here for a while, but never actually introduced myself, so I thought, there's no time like the present!

Amie


----------



## windshore (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome Amie & good luck in LA!


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Amie! Another Irish person, welcome to the forum!  I'm from Dublin myself, and best of luck over in LA. I hope it all goes well for you.

All the best,

Ciaran


----------



## amied (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Amie,

welcome, great to have you here. Feel welcome and take part in this deep (and sometimes crazily silly) community.


----------



## musicformedia (Jul 10, 2013)

Another fellow Irish man here (Waterford). Good luck in LA!


----------



## sammy24 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, welcome. Some great tracks you've got there, from quirky/humorous to sweet to gorgeous/lush, I really enjoyed listening.

Keep up the great work, and much success!


----------



## jaredcowing (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome, and congrats on getting into the Bellis workshop- no easy feat.

While you're in LA, I recommend checking out the SCL (Society of Composers and Lyricists) if you haven't already- they have tons of workshops and screenings that are very informative.


----------



## amied (Jul 16, 2013)

The SCL is great. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome Amie, I am new here as well! good luck in L.A.!!!


----------

